# Interior Barn Doors - New Paint Peeling when Sanding



## struby (Sep 10, 2019)

I made a pair of barn style interior doors out of spf common board from home depot. Going to for a sanded off worn look and decided to paint grey, then paint white, then sand off the white. I had done this on a prior project with decent results. The issue is I went to sand these off and all of the paint is coming off together. Then from the resulting bare spot which is down to either wood or primer I can peel off the grey and white paint together as one layer by hand. My gf peeled off almost an entire boards worth by hand last night for the heck of it. Planning to sand down and try again soon so hoping to find my mistake so I don't repeat. In the basement of my old townhome with a big ventilation fan I did the following:

-Sanded with orbital sander
-Blown dust off with air gun
coat of Kilz 2 interior/exterior primer
-2 coats of grey interior latex Behr Paint, 2 hours between coats per can instructions
-2 hours between grey coat and first white coat. grey can says 2 hours, white says 4.
-3 total coats of PPG diamond white interior semi gloss latex paint 
-Ran into sanding problems 24 hours after last coat of paint so I waited 4 days to try sanding and got same peeling results as day 1

So my thoughts are:
-Was my basement too humid for the project or at least required more drying time?
-Should I have waiting longer between grey and white (4 vs 2 hours)?
-Was brand mixing an issue
-Least likely in my thoughts, I left too much dust on door

Wondering if anyone had thoughts.
Not sure of my basement humidity but if I set a dehumidifier on at 60% it does run for some time without turning off, so its possible its too humid, but I've painted down there before successfully.

Would appreciate any advice.
Thanks
Andy


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks for posting on _PaintTalk.com._ The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com .

_PaintTalk.com_ is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at _DIYChatroom.com_ and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of _DIYChatroom.com_ you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php .

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

